# Elk moderate long range



## Beakbuster (Apr 28, 2015)

I need some advice concerning purchasing a new rifle for elk.
I have hunted south Texas and west Texas toting my model 700 ADL
7mm Rem Mag for the past ten years. It's nothing special shoots into 1.5" with most loads. I have shot deer out to 400 yard on occasion. This past year we lost our lease due to corporate BS and my days of south Texas hunting are going to be limited.
With that in mind we have made the decision to pursue the Colorado elk.
My brother and I shoot well and understand the dynamics with being accurate even with heavy recoil. 
He has been elk hunting for the past 2 years and carries stainless savage in .338 win mag.

My delima starts with having OTC ammunition and a gun under 9lbs loaded.

I need a round that can shoot an elk through the shoulders at 600 yards and make a nice hole. I have to carry this thing for miles and ammo needs to be avalible and resonable.

I see that a .300 anything does not provide much of a difference in my opinion to the 7mag.
I have been looking at the tikka .338 and have considered a .338 Lapua in a hunting rifle- not anything tactical....both in a stainless finish wearing a vx3 4.5x14 Leopold with custom turrets.

Please be soft as I have thin skin and get my feelings hurt easy.

To note this style hunting will be my go to for the next several years

Comments welcome-

Picture is a typical 7 mag group at 100 with Winchester factory loads. I need or want similar if not better performance...


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

You aren't going to find a different gun that gives you better performance that is lighter than 9lbs!! Get some loads for your 7 mag that are 160-175 grain and you'll have no problem killing an elk out to 800 yards or more.. If your willing to go heavier get the 338 Lapua it's a beast!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Shot my Kudu at about 300. Shot my zebra at about 450 with the 7mag. It's plenty for elk too.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

You already have the gun 7MM mag will get the job done. Just make sure you use the right bullet.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*This !*



CHARLIE said:


> You already have the gun 7MM mag will get the job done. Just make sure you use the right bullet.


Look at the Long range accubond from nosler the sell loaded ammo or have one of the custom loaders load you up some with a bullet of your choice , 7mag is plenty of gun ! I think they make a 175 gr that would fit the bill perfectly if they will shoot out of your gun !

I just picked up a 7mag last years and really like the caliber . And performance .

Good luck .:clover:


----------



## dosseric (Apr 13, 2010)

If it shoots that good with factory ammo... I bet that rifle will be .75 moa once bedded, floated, and after a few ladder tests. 

You got the gun. Just spend about 150 to properly bed and float it, and then learn to reload.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

As has been said, 7mag is plenty of rifle. And looks like your rifle is a good enough shooter. Bed, float, new scope and get a new Timney or Jewell trigger and that group will become close to 1/2 of what it is, all with adding only minor additional weight. If you must, buy a new HS Precision or McMillian stock for even better performance but will add some weight. Your rifle will then shoot Better than most people can do from a bench much less in the field of side of a mountain.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

We have friends that hunt Rosevelt Elk up in Oregon with 7 mags.....they hike up and down mountains and drop them with no problem.....


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

as mentioned, your 7 mag is plenty good for elk. I've shot a bunch of moose with mine, just get a good 175 grain partition round like Nosler or Speer Grand Slam. You're already very familiar with your 7 mag and its reliability. I shot a young 5X5 elk a couple years ago with my 7 mag and if dropped like a bucket of rocks. Good luck.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

These bullets and a properly developed load work well at long ranges, if you have an opportunity to take one at close ranges the partition is a better choice. I have friends that have the rifle developed and sighted in for the 180's and carry the rifle with one or two partitions on top in the magazine.
http://buybergerbullets.3dcartstores.com/7mm-180-Grain-Match-VLD-Hunting_p_85.html


----------



## Beakbuster (Apr 28, 2015)

*A few tid bits*

I currently do not handload mainly due to time. I find what I can produce with factory ammo for the most part gets the job done.

I have done some work to this gun..

Trigger was worked by MGArms

The scope mounts are Tally rings that have been lapped. The scope is a 3-9x40 VX2 LR crosshair. I bought a 4.5x14 last year but decided to wait to install pending another gun purchase.

I re-crowed the muzzle after a mishap in 2010- decided to use my barrel as a post hole digger when I lost my balance...long story but a rock damaged the muzzle...

The stock is the cheap O Remington plastic unit....it works/ain't broke so why change....Considered replacing with a higher end unit but for 1/4" or less improvement I don't see the point in another 400 bucks...

My main concern is making the largest hole I can without having to carry a 12LBS rifle up and down mountains at 10K feet elevation. I also don't want to have to completely pass on a less than perfect broadside shot.

Maybe I am asking to much but with what I have read and understand I will need to step up to a .338 caliber in order to achieve this...

I need you guys to talk me off the cliff...The fact that my little brother is shooting a larger caliber just ****** me off mostly....

I appreciate the feed back on the 7Mag.. I shoot mostly federal premium 165 grain SGK out of it.. They shoot into 1"...

...kind of fun looking at options but also very frustrating as half of them don't make any sense as hunting rifles...

3 choices-
#1 Mark V Weatherby Accumark in .338 Lapua 
#2 Model 700 Rem XCR in .338 Win Mag....
#3 Shut up and use the 7mag and stop being a sissy about it....


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

What in the hell is wrong with you guys??? Yall turn into a bunch of women??? 
We are men. Not women. We don't talk guys out of guns, we talk them IN TO another one and provide reasons for the purchase.
That said, BB, the 7mag will do everything you've asked of it. But, if it makes you feel better, get one of the 338s. Just don't forget about the 338 Weatherby.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> What in the hell is wrong with you guys??? Yall turn into a bunch of women???
> We are men. Not women. We don't talk guys out of guns, we talk them IN TO another one and provide reasons for the purchase.
> That said, BB, the 7mag will do everything you've asked of it. But, if it makes you feel better, get one of the 338s. Just don't forget about the 338 Weatherby.


 Absolutely!!

HSM sells 7mm Remington Mag loaded ammo, no handloading required.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

The limitations of your set up at 600 yards are the scope and potentially the stock. Not the caliber. 

So, obviously, you urgently need to buy a new gun. I'd recommend a new BAT action, Krieger barrel, custom fluting, Jewel trigger, Nightforce Scope, and then mount it on a light weight chassis. Build it in .408 CheyTac. Anything else would just be for wimps.


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

#3...I grew up in Colorado and have killed more elk than I kept track of. Never used anything heavier that a .270. They die just like anything else when you shoot them.


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Call the boys at Cooper arms or Dakota arms and buy you a new 7mm Mag you deserve it and maybe it will help ease that pain of loosing you Texas lease.

.338 will make them more dead.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

That 7MM mag will cause the elk to wake up dead and not have a clue as to what killed it.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

As has been sed you got plenty of gun. I would put the 14X scope on it however. That will help. 

The one thing not covered is your desire to be able to drop one at 600 yds. Instead of letting your equipment do that for you, how bout sharpening your hunting skills and trying to get a little closer. That's what hunting is all about. Watching that animal breathe- seeing his snot blast out of his nose- smelling his "dooky." We have all gotten so hung up on these immensely long shots. Prove your marksmanship at the range. Prove your hunting skills in the field. Technology is taking over our entire lives. Let's try to keep hunting as that last bastion of personal skill.

Sorry for getting on the stump. i just sometimes do that.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Yup !*



CHARLIE said:


> That 7MM mag will cause the elk to wake up dead and not have a clue as to what killed it.


Good one Charlie :rotfl:

Like has been said I have a 7mag I shoot 180 burger hybrids 2780 FPS can bang 6" steel all day long @ 600 yards! I would shoot it out to 900 yards at elk no problem . In the right conditions .

If I where shooting further i would use my 300 ultra 215 Berger hybrid out past 900 .

But if you just want a 338 get the Lupua just for the cool factor and shoot some 300 grain bullets and make some bigger holes but dead is dead no matter what caliber or bullet . 

If I was mountain hunting I would be using the 7mag no questions .


----------



## Beakbuster (Apr 28, 2015)

Mr. Jammer please see link below:






As to the rest thanks for the responses.


----------



## dosseric (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm a big fan of knowing your rifle well, and buidling it as best as you can afford to. 

I'm on barrel 3 on my only rifle. I've got over 9000 rounds down the action. It currently has a hart barrel, Mc stock, jewel trigger and a Schmidt and B pm2 on top. I'm about to need a new barrel and have no plans to buy another bolt gun... 

However, if I did win the "bolt gun lottery"... it would be a 700 type action in 338 lapua with another bender on top!

If you go 338... don't be a **** about it. Buy the cannon (lapua or edge) and build it right!!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

7mag is plenty.

If you want a .338 or any other you dont need a reason just go get it. Thats a different discussion. I dont see the need personally. When my brother, dad, brother in law and myself went on our plains game safari they went and bought 300win mag and 338 win mag for the hunt. I brought my 50 year old Remington 700 in 7mag. Animals sure didnt notice. Hunt with either.....for me i would still take the 7mag.

As for your capable hunting distance. Get a ballistic steel target about 10"-12" about the size of an elks vitals...like a basketball size or so. Put it in front of your truck. Walk backwards till you arent comfy shooting at it anymore and that is your max range on game too.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Wouldn't bat an eye at using the 7mag,but if it's a new gun that rings your bell,I'd personally go with 300 mag.Ammo is easy to find and they kick hard enough you can use the flinch excuse for missing.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

dosseric said:


> I'm a big fan of knowing your rifle well, and buidling it as best as you can afford to.
> 
> I'm on barrel 3 on my only rifle. I've got over 9000 rounds down the action. It currently has a hart barrel, Mc stock, jewel trigger and a Schmidt and B pm2 on top. I'm about to need a new barrel and have no plans to buy another bolt gun...
> 
> ...


9000 rounds and you've been through 3 barrels????


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Bunch of the barrel burner rounds are only 2500 to 3000 rounds per barrel before accuracy drops off.


----------



## dosseric (Apr 13, 2010)

Most 6.5 x 284's are cooked before 1200 rounds. The ultramags arent much better

If you let it cool between shots... you can stretch out the life


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

spurgersalty said:


> 9000 rounds and you've been through 3 barrels????


Heck yea, those over bore rounds eat barrels


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Beakbuster said:


> Mr. Jammer please see link below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BB,

Definitely one of my absolutely favorite scenes and lines ever. Love Matthew. Not sure how that applies to my post however.

All I'm saying is that I don't agree with the recent trend of taking extremely long shots on animals. God knows we are under attack enough recently with the Cecil the Lion deal.

Your bullet from your 7 mag has a time of flight at 600 yds of .71 seconds, and a wind drift of over 13" with a 90 degree 10 mph wind. (I used a 180 gr berger, with a bc of .659, muzzle velocity of 2800 fps, and other normal parameters). An elk can move a long way in .71 seconds. I know we have the new wiz bang computers that take into account every possible variable including the movement of the earth; however the two parameters that will never be able to be accurately measured are: wind at the shot, wind at the animal, and wind in between; and "what if when you pull the trigger, that elk decides to eat grass blade "B" instead of grass blade "A," and they are 3-4 feet apart?? Total miss, or worse, wounded animal.

I love shooting long distance for accuracy as much as anyone- PSS/M1A/ avid reloader. But I have seen unexplained bullet movement enough on the long ranges, because of wind that I would not want to duplicate on an animal- plus my targets at the range "don't take steps." They stay still.

Not trying to be a jack here, just expressing my personal opinion about long distance shooting for game. When I see game at 600 yards my first thought is not "I think I can hit it from here." My first thought is "what do I need to do to get closer." But that's just me, and my opinion, and you know what they say about opinions. LOL

Enjoy your 7mag- as everyone on here has said, it will certainly do the job. Sounds to me, however, that you really want that 338. Have lusted for one of those myself for awhile.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Hang a 10" to 12" ballistic steel target from the hood latch in front of the radiator on your truck. Practice at your comfortable hunting distance....


----------



## Rmm (Jun 7, 2013)

If you are hunting out to 6-700 yards the 7 mag will be a little flatter than the 338. The lapua is expensive to shoot if you do not handload and will be pretty brutal in a light weight rifle. Past 600 yards range estimation is very critical. A quality range finder and ballistic app is a must. I shoot a 7-300 weatherby, which has ballistics similar to the 7mm stw for my western hunting. I have a couple 338 norma mags that are very accurate to 1200 yards plus, but they weigh around 16 lbs and are a lot to carry. Overall I would pick the 7mm to hunt with. Bullet size will not make up for poor shot placement.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Late Shot*



Rmm said:


> If you are hunting out to 6-700 yards the 7 mag will be a little flatter than the 338. The lapua is expensive to shoot if you do not handload and will be pretty brutal in a light weight rifle. Past 600 yards range estimation is very critical. A quality range finder and ballistic app is a must. I shoot a 7-300 weatherby, which has ballistics similar to the 7mm stw for my western hunting. I have a couple 338 norma mags that are very accurate to 1200 yards plus, but they weigh around 16 lbs and are a lot to carry. Overall I would pick the 7mm to hunt with. Bullet size will not make up for poor shot placement.


 Jumping in late here but I agree with Rmm - placement over size. While it's good to prepare for a 500+ yd shot, fact is most are much closer and the 7mm is plenty for typical elk. The last one I took was with my Sako 30-06, 180 FP at 285 yds. He went down in his tracks and never flinched. I do have a 338 Win mag and use it from time to time for elk especially if I'm in black timber but you don't always need a cannon although it can be cool. I like to use the 338 to take the heads right off hogs.


----------

